# Stonewalling Spouse



## domen (Apr 26, 2012)

My husband has been stonewalling for years. It started at first with just a day or two of silence. And now it has escalated to go on for weeks at a time. I don't know how to solve a problem with someone who isnt willing to discuss it. We tend to argue bout the same things.
I'm home with the kids. He works alot. He feels he deserves to go out whenever he wants. I feel as though I am stuck at home by myself alot. If we don't have a sitter he goes anyway and I'm always stuck home. I don't feel we have alot of nights out where its just the two of us . When I finally do get to out once every month or so, he invites his brothers to come out with us. 
I don't feel like a partner. I feel like hired help. I am expressing my feelings in the calmest way I know how. I've tried many different approaches but the end result is always the same. I'm told that I am controlling his every move. 
He gets angry and decides to not talk to me anymore.
This is giving me anxiety and probably depression. I don't know what to do, I'm tired of being ignored.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope that venting on here helps you feel a little better, I know it helps me. I wish I had some magical words for you, but if he isn't willing to communicate at all, it sounds like you have a decision to make.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Stonewalling for weeks on end is emotional abuse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

